
JTransc: Java and Kotlin Everywhere Through Haxe - larsiusprime
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1ZnQr8eBPQNvtM_rJIYg8_vA60HbTDGh2gaf9F0SoqHE/pub?start=false&loop=false&delayms=3000&slide=id.p
======
soywiz
You con find more information at the blog of the project:
[http://blog.jtransc.com](http://blog.jtransc.com) Also JTransc will be
presented at the JBCNconf next month.

